#ubuntu-my 2011-08-29
<ks> Selamat Hari Raya!
<wisevoyager> Selamat Hari raya aidilfitri kpd sumer members ubuntu-my yg menyambutnya hari ini..,
<wisevoyager> minnal aidil wal faizzin..
<EgyParadox> selamat hari raya idulfitri :D
<wisevoyager> netbook wh multiple boot.., blur..
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-02
<Guest82476> hi
<EgyParadox> hi
<Guest82476> Not so many user here
<EgyParadox> there are but busy/away
<Guest82476> :-)
<Guest82476> It has been quite a long while since I last use Irc
<EgyParadox> I see
<Guest82476> How do I retained my user name?
<EgyParadox> u mean ur nickname?
<Guest82476> yes
<EgyParadox> check with freenode staff, if its dropped u can reregister
<Guest82476> How do I do that?
<EgyParadox> .  /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<Guest82476> Thanks
<EgyParadox> bar=password
<EgyParadox> foo@bar=email
<EgyParadox> but without .
<Guest82476> ./msg NickServ REGISTER b1jak mrpoh@hotmail.com
<Guest82476> :-)
<Guest82476> ignore that
<EgyParadox> u have to change ur nickname
<Guest82476> oh ok
<Guest82476> quit
<EgyParadox>  /nick <newnickname>
<Guest82476> thanks
<poh> help needed. How to verify registered nick?
<EgyParadox> check ur email
<poh> ok tq 
<poh> SETPASS <key>, what is key?
<poh> err sorry, got it.
<poh> how to reregister my nick?
<poh> nickserv keeps saying that it was already registered 
<poh> hmm nevermind the above, got it.
<poh> Anyone here tried Ubuntu 11.10 beta?
<poh> hi!
<poh> I have this small problem regarding impress (openoffice/libreoffice) sound effects. The sound, eg laser, sounded very short instead of full sound.
<poh> This does not happen in OpenOffice 3.3 for Windows.
<poh> I think it may be some thing with pulse audio thingy
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-03
<poh> whois
<poh>  /msg NickServ info poh
<poh>  /msg NickServ identify poh
<poh> ?
<poh>  /msg NickServ identify poh
<poh> ?????
<poh> buggy emphathy
<poh> my bad empty space in front of command
<StanleyPTP> How about the new 11.10 Beta?
<SuMarDi> yo mypapit
<SuMarDi> mypapit: selamat hari raya
<mypapit> SuMarDi, tq2
<mypapit> SuMarDi, ni kat mana ? kg ke kl?
<SuMarDi> mypapit: kl
<mypapit> SuMarDi, oo bila sampai ni? ke x balik kg?
<mypapit> SuMarDi, boring pulak xde org kat irc
<mypapit> wtf...
<SuMarDi> mypapit: smlm
<SuMarDi> mypapit: semua masih beraya tu hehe
<mypapit> SuMarDi, oo okok
<mypapit> hehe yeye
<mypapit> SuMarDi, uit
<mypapit> SuMarDi, ko duk buat cakephp tu, ko biasa combine dgn jquery-ui tak?
<mypapit> ok tak jquery-ui support dlm cakephp?
<SuMarDi> jquery-ui tak pernah pulak
<mypapit> SuMarDi, haha tu la
<SuMarDi> extjs pernah la
<mypapit> ic
<mypapit> SuMarDi, okeh np
<mypapit> SuMarDi, extjs kalau mobile web syok la
<SuMarDi> kalau mobile sencha
<SuMarDi> sencha touch best jgk
<mypapit> yaya
<mypapit> mmg advance.. aku pernah tgk demo youtube, touch gesture ipad
<SuMarDi> sponsor dia boleh tahan
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> mypapit: pernah try objective-j?
<mypapit> x pernah
<mypapit> byk sgt language :p
<mypapit> mmg xboleh cover
<SuMarDi> tu la
<SuMarDi> aku pun x pernah try jgk
<SuMarDi> mypapit: live.cakephp.org
<SuMarDi> mypapit: cakefest
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-04
<KAVA> Ìû
<ks> ada member sini?
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-27
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<shah`> hello fairuz
<meng> Stephen Fry - OggCamp 12 Interview -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nefPAXvMSKk
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-28
<excalibr> slmt pagi
<fairuz> excalibr: pagi
<excalibr> slmt ptg
<fairuz> kat opis ka excalibr
<excalibr> yer..jap gi nak gerak dah
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-29
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.469 seconds from shah`
<shah`> !seen penreturns
<EggDrops> penreturns (~unintende@210.195.167.129) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 2 jam, 14 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 264 seconds).
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<shah`> !rehash
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-30
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo fairuz 
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> masih kat opis bro?
<fairuz> excalibr: aah, baru abis meeting
<fairuz> ngan lady boss keke
<excalibr> ahaks
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-31
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<shah`> helo fairuz
<fairuz> helo shah`
<shah`> ;]
<fairuz> esok weekend.. yeahhhh
<fairuz> penant aku minggu ni,, kena rehat
<fairuz> *penat
<shah`> ok
<excalibr> aku dah weekend :P
<fairuz> tau a cuti hari ni
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> siot
<fairuz> excalibr: buat apa cuti2
 * excalibr suka berhibernasi di hujung minggu
<excalibr> hari ni hari merdeka ler tapi cam tak rasa apa pun..
<excalibr> adakah sebab aku kurang patriotik
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> tgk la sambutan kat tv
<excalibr> uh
<excalibr> je tele deteste
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> malas plak hari ni nak keje kuikui
<fairuz> bertenang2 je hari ni
<fairuz> nama pun hari merdeka
<excalibr> eh tak leh..org msia kat msia je boleh merdeka hari ni
<excalibr> haha
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> buat report je hari ni ngan compile
<fairuz> malas nak buat measurement
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> ingat cuti lagi
<susahsebut> masuk tadi tengok nick masih away
<fairuz> susahsebut: pong
<susahsebut> selamat hari raya
<fairuz> selamat hari raya
<fairuz> raya kat mana
<susahsebut> sudah di france semula ke?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> cuti kejap je hari tu
<susahsebut> raya johor la mana lagi
<susahsebut> seminggu kat johor. ni dah di klate
<fairuz> mane tau nak braye kat kelate ke hehe
<susahsebut> tunggu dapat no 2 la baru boleh beraya di klate
<fairuz> gila la hari tu aku braya kat kelate
<susahsebut> wakakakakaka
<fairuz> jam tak ingat
<susahsebut> jam apa tak ingat?
<susahsebut> oh, trafic jam lol
<susahsebut> memang macam tu la suasana bila cuti umum seluruh negara 
<fairuz> ye la takkan jam neneas
<fairuz> *nenas
<fairuz> :D
<susahsebut> aku ingat jam dinging ke jam tangan
<susahsebut> hahahaha
<fairuz> selama ni aku balik kg je, dekat ngan rumah
<fairuz> tak rasa sangat jam
<susahsebut> weh, aritu duit cukup tak? ada nak kena tambah?
<fairuz> ni ada pegi beraya, huh
<fairuz> cukup
<susahsebut> ok cun, beraya keliling kelantan le ye
<fairuz> xde la
<fairuz> gi kenduri
<fairuz> tu pun patah balik suku jalan
<susahsebut> aku kalau time cuti seluruh negara yang panjang2 ni memang avoid untuk drive. pc ke kb yang 11 km pun seksa kalau time cuti umum ni
<fairuz> aku dari kb nak gi kuala krai
<fairuz> sejam setengah duk dalam kb lg
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> patah balik terus
<fairuz> kereta tak gerak
<susahsebut> mana yang terus lebih banyak beraya dalam kereta la ye
<susahsebut> hahaha
<fairuz> tu la pasal
<fairuz> kalau aku teruskan tak tau sampai pukul brapa kat kuala krai
<fairuz> mau 8 jam dalam kereta
<fairuz> setengah jam kat rumah orang
<fairuz> haha
<susahsebut> sampai - salam2, - balik semula sebab dah malam. hahahaha
<fairuz> jam teruk sebab dah raya ke 4
<fairuz> orang dah start balik KL
<fairuz> aku pulak nak gi k. krai, memang lalu jalan diorang la
<fairuz> tu aku balik kelate hari tu pun naik flight, past usewa kereta
<fairuz> senang
<susahsebut> kalau time macam tu even jalan alternatif pun sibuk setau aku
<fairuz> tu la
<susahsebut> tapi sama jugak keluar dari jalan alternatif masuk jalan utama masih sesak lagi
<fairuz> ramai sangat org kelate ni
<susahsebut> pulak tu ramai yang kerja luar. time cuti semua balik
<excalibr> that goes to show org kelate ni terlmpau ramai merantau :D
<fairuz> tu la
<fairuz> ada CIA plak masuk
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> you've just blown his cover, bro..
<excalibr> aku rasa dia nak intercept chat kita tadi
<fairuz> excalibr: haha lol
<fairuz> kluar masuk kluar masuk susahsebut
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> wifi putus2 ka
<excalibr> "Meanwhile, Apple was granted a number of new patents on Tuesday, including one for changing settings on a wireless device depending on its location (#8,254,902). For example, sound and light from the device could be disabled when entering a movie theater, or communications with other devices could be disabled in a science laboratory"
<excalibr> ^ feature trivial camni pun bole pattent?
<fairuz> macam bentuk iphone tu la
<fairuz> bentuk petak, bucu bulat
<fairuz> tu yg samsung kean tu
<fairuz> *kena
<excalibr> ha'ah tapi to be fair samseng mmg obvious imitate iphone..
<fairuz> betul
<excalibr> dari packaging design..reka bentuk charger..icon art etc
<fairuz> dua2 pun macam tak betul la bagi aku
<fairuz> satu kaki tiru
<fairuz> satu lagi, benda macam tu pun nak patent
<excalibr> lol
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-01
<khairizal> mohon bantuan otai2 kt sini, aku punya profile name x kuar kt top panel, cmne nk solve eik? ni screenshot dia > http://imgur.com/8xwjT
<excalibr> tak leh sabar
<zaid> ada orang ke?
<zaid> ...
<Excalibr> tak leh sabar
<penreturns> :3
<Excalibr> sabar tak leh
<Excalibr> leh sabar tak
<Excalibr> pe citer abe penreturns
<penreturns> cite kenyang
<penreturns> ngantok
<penreturns> ahahhaa
<Excalibr> ko melahap apa lol
<penreturns> blk umah mak
<penreturns> dijamu ngan lauk kesukaan
<penreturns> hohohohh
<penreturns> mmg sokk ah
<Excalibr> pergh
<Excalibr> masak lemak cili padi ke
<penreturns> yezaaaa
<penreturns> terbaek der
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-02
<hudadiaz> hello
<hudadiaz> tak aktif ke?
<Excalibr> tak leh sabar
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<shah`> ;]
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-26
<fairuz> woot ejat
<ejat> elop fairuz
<ejat> bz ka kelija skrang ? 
<fairuz> bz la bro keke
<fairuz> keja dateline keke
<fairuz> apa cerita?
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> still testing ubuntu touch ? 
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> telefon tu pun tak tau dah berhabuk kat mana :p
<ejat> berhabuk ? 
<ejat> guna ke x guna ? 
<ejat> kalau x guna ... bleh pinjam or u join mosc.my .. buat demo 
<drebar> hi
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-28
<sweemeng> going to let my computer go crazy
<fairuz> sweemeng: heh, what happened?
<sweemeng> oops wrong channel
<sweemeng> heavy data processing task
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-29
<fairuz> Hi guys
<fairuz> Any cheap VPS provider here :)
<fairuz> For personal use
<adlan> fairuz: not a provider, but a happy customer of buyvm. their vpn plans are cheap and seems in stock now
<adlan> *vps
<fairuz> adlan: Looks cheap
<fairuz> Where are the servers located?
<fairuz> adlan: Thanks for the suggestion. I will try their service and see what happen :)
<excalibr> +1 buyvm
#ubuntu-my 2014-08-28
<nearst> ^^
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-24
<ejat> wooo 
<ejat> sifu najmi 
<ejat> ney host
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-25
<spy> sure?
<Guest48594> sure?
<Guest48594> all in Malaysia?
<Guest48594> no one here?
<Guest48594> order first
<ejat> ??
#ubuntu-my 2016-09-02
<shah> ,.
#ubuntu-my 2016-09-04
<repeater_my> .....
<mypapit> ??
<mypapit> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello mypapit :)
<pavlushka> sorry for the network disturbance :)
<pavlushka> mypapit: how are you doing?
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-27
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> siapa nak area subang self pickup
<UbuntuMY> <Numero404Uno> Site no more?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @Juhaizam, buku security nak cop
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> semuala senang
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> 😆😆
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://akademimaya.com/https://akad  open untuk daftar nak publish kursus berbabayar .. tapi belum siap lagi payment getway untuk berbayar .. boleh share pada kawan2 yg nak buat video mengajar sambij jana pendapatan ya :D .
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @Juhaizam, yg lain tu tak dan nak spend masa baca 😂
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> @Juhaizam, Jual ke free 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> free2
<UbuntuMY> <Juhaizam> ekeke
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Subang kt mane
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @Juhaizam, fuhh.. nak..
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @Juhaizam, Kalau aku kat Malaysia memang aku ambik semua
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @Numero404Uno, ye kot
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> siapa yg handle?
<UbuntuMY> <Numero404Uno> Malu plak pakai baju domain url, site xde
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Cantik tshirt
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @Juhaizam, pm alamat office. esok nk ambik. harap takde yg sailang 😂
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> @najmiep, Baru baca msg ni ... Aku pun pm dia mintak buku security
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Haha
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Bahagi 2 la bro 😂
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Deploying Kubernetes on Public Clouds is hard – or is it? bit.ly/2OsBp4o
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-28
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @cubaan123, orait. mana tuan tanah tak reply lagi 😄
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hasnan hasim:  Insya Allah, pada org 10 terawal  yang daftar dan membuat kursus online dalam akademimaya.com akan di beri cenderahati istimewa dari akademimaya.com. Jom buat duit di akademimaya.com
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @najmiep, Letak kat umah, tp open to mmber² nk pnjam ala² library 😁
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-29
<UbuntuMY> KhadijeEbrahimi was added by: KhadijeEbrahimi
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-31
<UbuntuMY> <multipeace> Selamat Menyambut Kemerdekaan ke-61
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Check out @8none1’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/8none1/status/1035099572736086016?s=09
